# The Pinta Island tortoise is now extinct.



## -Peter (Jun 25, 2012)

The World Loses Lonesome George | Galapagos Conservancy


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 25, 2012)

that is so very sad. Famous Lonesome George. Rest well old man.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 25, 2012)

So sad


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 25, 2012)

very sad read that earlier today who knows what animal's next


----------



## Bushman (Jun 25, 2012)

RIP George. 
It sounds like a big effort is being undertaken to protect and restore what is left of similar species and their habitat. 
A bit too late for poor old Lonesome George but hopefully he will be a catalyst for conservation. 
Dare I say that this could happen here...hopefully we will not need any more incentive.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 25, 2012)

oh poor george,what a magnificent animal. The world needs to learn from the loss of yet another species


----------



## Rach85 (Jun 25, 2012)

Got a tear in my eye reading this. Sleep well old fella.


----------



## zulu (Jun 25, 2012)

In the clouds theres an island dream
Where little george reigns supreme
He bonked and ate and occasionally drank
But hes gone now cause he was firing blanks


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 25, 2012)

Poor george..


----------



## NicG (Jun 25, 2012)

Disappointing news indeed. I remember being told back in 2003 that George seemed to have no interest in the ladies they wheeled in for him ...!


----------



## Stickman (Jun 26, 2012)

:cry::cry::cry:


----------

